# Road Bike. 60cm. Trainer/Commuter. £200-£300



## Jigwar (19 Feb 2013)

Hi all,

Looking for a road bike for use as a 2nd bike (happy to look at second hand) for commuting and winter training. I'm 6ft and have a 60cm sized frame Trek road bike at the mo, so looking for something of equivalent size.

Budget is in the region of 2 to £300.

Looking at Triban 3 as new, but might be too "shiny" for leaving at the train station all day!

Any input gratefully received.

Steve


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Feb 2013)

Jigwar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looking for a road bike for use as a 2nd bike (happy to look at second hand) for commuting and winter training. I'm 6ft and have a 60cm sized frame Trek road bike at the mo, so looking for something of equivalent size.
> 
> ...


 
hello Steve, if you are willing and patient, i would imagine a frame in the size you want will come up on ebay etc but with little interest due to the size. you may get more for your money with the added bonus of it not looking like a thief magnet.

i havent realy looked in the classifieds on here for a while, there may be something in there if you trawl back a little

best of luck anyway and dont forget the obligatory photos when you do get something


----------



## Jigwar (6 Mar 2013)

uphillstruggler said:


> hello Steve, if you are willing and patient, i would imagine a frame in the size you want will come up on ebay ......and dont forget the obligatory photos when you do get something


 
Willing and patient (ish) I was, and something did come up on ebay, this......







Freshly out of the box and put back together. Unbranded aluminium frame (anyone any ideas?!), Tiagra gearset, and generally decent components all round.

First commute done this morning!

Steve


----------



## Jigwar (29 Jul 2013)

Now sadly stolen  

RIP my training/commuting friend.


----------



## e-rider (29 Jul 2013)

Jigwar said:


> Now sadly stolen
> 
> RIP my training/commuting friend.


bummer - was it stolen from the station? No bike lasts long at railway stations!!! It doesn't look big enough to be anywhere near a 60cm.


----------



## Jigwar (29 Jul 2013)

e-rider said:


> bummer - was it stolen from the station? No bike lasts long at railway stations!!! It doesn't look big enough to be anywhere near a 60cm.


 

Yep, from station sometime on Friday. I guess that was the reason for buying such a 2nd hand bike in the first place, but still gutting to see it gone.


----------



## e-rider (29 Jul 2013)

Jigwar said:


> Yep, from station sometime on Friday. I guess that was the reason for buying such a 2nd hand bike in the first place, but still gutting to see it gone.


well, from what I know, any bike other than something completely shoot, will get stolen from a train station sooner or later, and even really craps bikes go too!


----------

